# Never snowboarded Tips?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys im new to the site and new to the sport I've been wanting to snowboard for a while it looks really fun and just awesome. I have went skiing before but didn't really like the whole two 6 foot sticks on my feet it was very uncomfortable but i tried on a snow board and it felt good and just felt like i would have more control but never tested that theory out. Why i have waited so long? well i didn't have a way to do the sport cause im stuck in nyc and just one of my family members goes but he goes once a year while im in school. Now that im 18 and have a car i would love to go venture out with my girlfriend and try it out. But i have no idea where to go so im open to any suggestions. Any tips are appreciated if you guys know cheap places to stay at for a couple of nights about 3 would be cool thanks.



Im the kind of guy who's afraid of heights but will go skydiving =)


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

There's "mountains" up there right? I know theres a bunch of NY area riders on this forum....

Might find the east coast section of this forum and start asking around inside there


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Start off by getting lessons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea going up to hunter mountain in ny gonna take some lessons there.


----------

